# Ciabatta



## UnConundrum (Mar 19, 2011)

Watching a cooking show this week, my mother asked me what ciabatta was. Figured I'd show her. Menu tonight is a hunk of ciabatta with some freshly smoked turkey breast (the turkey is currently on my BGE), Muenster cheese, cole slaw and maybe some tomato. Here's the bread that just came out of the WFO.....


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 19, 2011)

OOH yum!!


----------



## so_sleepy (Mar 19, 2011)

Looking good, I've been on a bread making kick lately. I'll have to finally get a BGE this year too.


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 19, 2011)

I have used my Egg for pizza and it is brilliant for that, butt I haven't gotten around to doing bread yet. Soon.....................


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 19, 2011)

So.... here's what I did with it.....


----------



## so_sleepy (Mar 19, 2011)

Is that a de-boned breast you smoked? Did you do that yourself or get it from the meat market?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 19, 2011)

Man, that looks good! Ciabatta is one of my favorite breads.


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes it's de-boned, but I'm not sure what you mean by "did I do it myself." I didn't de-bone it. I did smoke it. It was from Restaurant Depot, several breast pieces folded together. I had to tie it a bit before smoking as it was falling apart.

PT, if you can hop a plane, I have three more loaves sitting in the kitchen


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 19, 2011)

No way your Mom ate that whole thing.


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 19, 2011)

The one on the plate above was Jan's. My mother's wasn't much smaller, and she left NOTHING! Alf was upset


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 19, 2011)

Poor Alfie!


----------

